# Noctua NH-C12P SE14



## Fitseries3 (May 6, 2010)

Noctua has taken the high performance NH-C12P, which already offers excellent performance, and added a 140 mm fan. Noise level are still at a minimum and push the envelope in silent high performance cooling for modern processors. They all say size matters - let's see if that holds true with the NH-C12P SE14 as well.

*Show full review*


----------



## mtosev (May 18, 2010)

OMG







that's Huge!


----------



## Kovoet (May 18, 2010)

bloody hell I would be to scared to turn that thing on just in case it would take off


----------



## mlee49 (May 18, 2010)

Nice review Fit!  I think Memory Clearance should be more noted with future heatsink reviews.  It seems more an more compatibility issues.  Might be helpful to note Noctua provides full compatibility listings for not just the motherboards but memory.

Mainboards:

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=35&lng=en#LGA1366_EVGA

Memory modules:

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_ram_gen&products_id=35&lng=en


----------



## Loosenut (May 18, 2010)

Great review Fits, thank you. Something to consider when I build my next air cooled system.


----------



## MoonPig (May 18, 2010)

Got one of these with a 12cm Noctua. Amazing cooler. 3.8GHz Q9550 and max temp is 55c, awesome.

Wish i could get this LMX to you, fitsy


----------



## fochkoph (May 18, 2010)

Would love to see a shootout between the Noctua C12P, Thermalright AXP-140, and CoGage MST-140.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 19, 2010)

their best cooler is only 2 Degrees better, Now thing is was that with a Single fan or 2 on their Towercooler?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 19, 2010)

keep in mind... the cpu that was used in testing is not one that puts off alot of heat. 

these coolers will show their true capabilities on something like a i7 or 6core cpu


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 19, 2010)

now speaking of which, know of any reviews for the CM Hyper N620?


----------



## pr0n Inspector (May 19, 2010)

NF-P14 is only quiet when I feed 7v to it. After 4 Noctua fans I realized they are hugely overrated and overpriced.
Also, I took apart my NF-P14 and found that the SSO bearing is just a slightly more clever sleeve bearing.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 19, 2010)

Anything to Increase its MTBF, I guess Rifle/Ball Bearings are the must


----------



## HammerON (May 19, 2010)

Thanks Fits for a great review

I disagree about the quietness of the Noctua fans. I have four of them, with two of them on my Noctua NH-D14 and they are quiet. Just my opinon...


----------



## HillBeast (May 19, 2010)

Nice reviews. Thought I should mmention though that "Possible interference with taller memory modules" is really becoming an issue with air coolers these days. It's getting to the stage where motherboard manufacturers are going to have to start moving them further from the CPU, but then we will get all sorts of issues. I thought when I got my Gigabyte 3D Cooler that it was massive but my old Prolimatech Megahalems dwarfed that which makes me wonder: how big will they be in 5 years?

Kind of glad I went for water cooling before things got too excessive...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 19, 2010)

Fits, file this under "never happy", but I would love to see how the Zipang 2 compares, especially since it's $20+ cheaper.


----------



## Edwired (Apr 27, 2017)

I have the same heatsink on my pc running modded xeon e5450 eo model at 4ghz 1.24volt tell you the truth it kept below 45c to 50c while gaming and it dead silent as well love the design as well


----------

